# Montreal Smoked Moose



## cdn offroader (Feb 12, 2015)

Following the recipe from Bad Santa http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138997/montreal-smoke-meat to make it, started out with a nice 2 kilo moose roast, trimmed up slightly













IMG_2927.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Feb 12, 2015






ground up some spices, toasted the coriander slightly













IMG_2928.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Feb 12, 2015






and into a ziplock to cure...













IMG_2930.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Feb 12, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2015)

Got er looking good, I'll be watching

Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow...heritage breed pigs, moose meat ...I need a friend like you.


----------



## cdn offroader (Feb 12, 2015)

Got lucky with the moose, stole it from my brother in BC while I was visiting at Christmas...


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2015)

Sounds great to me

gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 12, 2015)

CDN offroader said:


> Got lucky with the moose, stole it from my brother in BC while I was visiting at Christmas...


Family in BC...rub it in...
What else? You just won the lottery?


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 15, 2015)

CDN, Smells good from here . Looks like the wait has started !


----------



## cdn offroader (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, its smokin day....

Pulled the roast from the curing bag, rinsed, then flushed for 3 hours, changing the water 4 times.













IMG_2945.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Feb 28, 2015






Crusted with 2 parts pepper:1 part coriander













IMG_2948.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Feb 28, 2015






Into the smoker, put a piece of back fat above it to keep it basted, let it sit at low temps for half an hour and then to high heat and added maple smoke.













IMG_2946.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Feb 28, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks great !  Thumbs Up


----------



## timberjet (Feb 28, 2015)

Man does that ever look fantastic! Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2015)

Gunna be good

Gary


----------



## cdn offroader (Feb 28, 2015)

Out of the smoker to rest over night before steaming..













IMG_2957.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Feb 28, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 28, 2015)

CDN offroader said:


> Out of the smoker to rest over night before steaming..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks awesome !  Thumbs Up


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 28, 2015)

It looks amazing. Will you steam it whole or sliced? For how long? Yum.


----------



## cdn offroader (Feb 28, 2015)

Not really sure about this part. The recipe isn't clear,  so I'm gonna steam it whole, like pastrami recipes, until about 200f, and then slice.


----------



## cdn offroader (Mar 1, 2015)

Close up after steaming to 165, then resting 40 mins













IMG_2959.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Mar 1, 2015






Sliced thin on the Tor-Rey













IMG_2960.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Mar 1, 2015


















IMG_2961.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Mar 1, 2015






Laid out with some fresh rye bread, mustard and dill pickles(rye bread was still a bit warm from the bakery)













IMG_2963.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Mar 1, 2015


















IMG_2964.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Mar 1, 2015






Close up...













IMG_2965.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Mar 1, 2015






Final verdict, really good smoky/peppery flavor. Should have taken it up to ~200 today and then sliced, just took a lot longer than i was expecting in the oven(didn't have a proper sized steamer). Still turned out great as I was able to slice it thin with the slicer.


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2015)

That looks great   Fantastic looking   great job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------

